# [Gentoo] Gentoo Prefix ?

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Avez-vous entendu parler de Gentoo Prefix ? C'est un environnement Gentoo "préfixé", permettant de s'installer dans un OS hôte compatible POSIX. Les applications immédiates sont les UNIXes (dont OS X).

Mais quelqu'un a-t-il déjà essayé d'installer Gentoo Prefix sur Windows ? Et à partir de quel couche : cygwin, msys, interix, ... ?

----------

## geekounet

Sinon t'as aussi GeNToo  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh merci, un modo fait partir mon sujet en sucette-à-troll dès la première intervention   :Confused:   à moins que je n'aie commencé à cause d'un mot ressemblant à une fenêtre... 

----------

## xaviermiller

Sinon, il y a bien un profil avec Interix. Vais jeter un oeil l'un de ces 4 sur ce truc  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Mais il me semble que c'est ce qui est utilisé pour faire les Gentoo/Solaris en tout cas  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

en tous cas, la version MacOS marche, mais l'overlay associé est assez pauvre :'(

bref, sur Mac, autant garder MacPorts, qui est mieux intégré à Mac

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, sous MacOS, c'est pas glorieux, MacPorts est vachement plus fourni et fonctionne, au moins.

Et sous Windows, faut Interix, qui ne fonctionne pas sous Vista familiale (car SUA n'est valable que pour les versions > Home).

(PS: marre des logiciels open source windows qui ont besoin chacun d'environnements différents : cygwin, migwin, interix, Visual Studio 6, 2005, et rien d'homogène !)

----------

## Bapt

Tu ne vas pas gueuler parce que sur un OS proprio qui ne fait pas d'effort pour l'intégration des logiciels libres, il faille des environnement particulier.

Si tu veux des LL qui fonctionnent, met toi en environnement libre.

----------

## xaviermiller

et quand au boulot tu dois chercher des outils et faire des maquettes basées sur les environnements clients (donc OS commerciaux), faut beaucoup chipoter...

----------

## Bapt

Colle leur des sofs proprio (un OS libre peut être commercial cf RH) ou porte toi même les applications libre chez tes clients sans passer par interix, cywin ou autre. Tu portes sur un OS qui déjà n'a rien d'homogène, ne demande pas au LL d'etre homogène sur un OS qui ne l'est pas lui même.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je suis désolé, mais un logiciel libre doit aussi pouvoir tourner sur un OS propriétaire. Je ne vais pas imposer aux utilisateurs de passer à un OS libre, qui ne supporte pas leurs logiciels.

----------

## geekounet

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je suis désolé, mais un logiciel libre doit aussi pouvoir tourner sur un OS propriétaire. Je ne vais pas imposer aux utilisateurs de passer à un OS libre, qui ne supporte pas leurs logiciels.

 

Bah, là tu leur laisses un OS propriétaire qui ne supporte pas les logiciels libres dont ils ont besoin, ça revient au même, et même pire comme c'est pas libre  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

bref, mon coup de "ziverderââ" était contre le fait que sous Windows, il n'y a pas d'environnement homogène pour compiler des logiciels libres. Certains imposent Visual Studio 6 qui n'est plus vendu, et c'est tellement bien codé qu'il est impossible de le compiler avec Visual Studio Express 2008... => poubelle et tant pis pour eux   :Crying or Very sad: 

Et avec Mingw/msys, c'est un tel bazar qu'il est difficile de savoir quelle version de quel paquet il faut télécharger.

Seul cygwin est encore "propre", mais cela demande d'être lié à leur DLL (le "-mno-cygwin" ne fonctionne pas toujours très bien)

----------

## Bapt

moi la seule fois ou j'ai du compiler du code pour windows (en pro), je l'ai fait sous linux avec mingw sous gentoo. d'ailleurs je viens de me rendre compte que le mingw-gcc a disparu depuis. 

Enfin bref environnement propre de compilation testé le binaire finale avec wine, j'ai envoyé aux gens de la recette qui ton renvoyer en prod sans soucis.

UPDATE: apparemment c'est crossdev qui le remplace

----------

## xaviermiller

oui, crossdev marche encore assez bien (mais pas via Gentoo Prefix : pas moyen d'installer mingw), et les dernières releases de gcc  et binutils sont faites via cross-compilation.

Ce serait bien qu'un jour msys soit mis à jour et que Gentoo Prefix se base sur cygwin/mingw au lieu de Interix (qui ne fonctionne pas sur Vista Familiale).

Bref je suis coincé et la seule solution est pour l'instant MacPorts (compilations en cours...)

----------

## Bapt

en même temps du pro sous Vista Familiale   :Shocked: 

----------

## xaviermiller

et pourquoi pas ?  :Wink: 

----------

